# Phragmipedium Jason Fischer : a dwarf plant?



## Erythrone (Nov 12, 2011)

A dwarf Phrag. Jason Fisher ? Is it usual for a first bloomer ? ? ?

Sam Tsui gave me the plant because the root system was poor in spring 2010. It was a very small plant without roots but it was already a clump. When I repoted it, 2 parts fell apart. 

This one is the biggest part. The foliage is only 10 cm tall. With the flower stem, the plant is only 17 cm tall. The other plant wants to bloom I think.

Phragmipedium Jason Fischer (Mem. Dick Clements 'Rocket Flash' 4N x besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS)


NS of the flower : 7 cm. Not a very good flower shape, I think, but I like the plant because it is very compact and I hope it will stay like this. The color is intense. Maybe the next flower will be better ?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 12, 2011)

Bravo, very nice!!! My plant is still a lot smaller, and I doubt it will ever get the size of yours !! Jean


----------



## grasshopper (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice looking! My fischer was small, then the next growth went large, will be interesting to see how it comes along on the next growths and flowering.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 12, 2011)

Waaaah! Waaaah! I want a small one like this. :sob:


----------



## Marc (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice size and colour, I espescially like the strong pattern on the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks more like a Phrag Prissy to me.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 12, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love the striping near the lip...


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 12, 2011)

The striping on the pouch is very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2011)

Very deep and rich red.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 13, 2011)

Amazing colour and great compact plant!!


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 13, 2011)

Great flower and plant.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 13, 2011)

Strange but interesting little one..?


----------



## Roth (Nov 14, 2011)

Could well be an hexaploid... I have seen at Klinge some 2n x 4n crosses that looked similar, dwarfed plants, and always suspected they were hexaploids. they were not as nice as that one however, different hybrids, Eric Young 4n x schlimii 2n, etc...


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2011)

So maybe hexaploid.... 6


----------



## toddybear (Nov 14, 2011)

My Jason was equally dwarf for several years and bloomed for the first time on a short stem like yours. However, this year it went crazy, doubling the length of the leaves on the latest growth and the flower stem quadrupled in length from the previous three bloomings. Guess it just took time to settle in. Hopefully yours will stay small.


----------

